# Red Oak Logs



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

I have some logs that came from trees that laid down on my farm after floods 2-5 years ago. They are tall trees in a thin woods so they just laid over after the water went down, one if two a year during windstorms. We cut them 8-10 feet long and they run20-30" diameter. These trees mostly go 45-60' before the first llimb and the logs are very dense. 

We have been pulling them to the barn after they float out of the woods from Tim's to time. I would like to get some sawn and wondered if they are still worth cutting for lumber. Ideas and suggestions appreciated. 

There are a couple of portable mills in my area nearby.


----------



## sawwood (Nov 10, 2010)

*Red Oaks*

Taylortn I am milling some Red Oaks for a customer that had been
cut about 2 or 3 years ago. The bark and the sap wood are gone but
the heart wood is sound. I would end seal the logs and have them
milled at 5/4 thick. Hope to see some photos of the logs and lumber
when you get done.

Sawwood


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Why would 5/4 be the desired thickness to mill?


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Everytime I have cut Red oak that has been down awhile (bark falling off) the wood was wormy(powder post beatle), somtimes you dont see the holes until the dust falls out.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

They are probably ok, at least the heart wood. I'd suggest milling just one and see for yourself if they are good. Often, older logs are a lot better behaved when drying than green logs.

If you intend to air dry, I recommend you treat them with a borate product when stickering. That will eliminate any new bug infestation.


----------

